# How do I prevent frostbitten teats?



## Vumani (Dec 11, 2013)

Last year when the temperature went sub zero for a couple weeks I had a few does get frostbitten teats. It has been subzero here for 3 days now.  So far they seem fine but I am wondering if there is something I can do to prevent it.  My goat shed is enclosed and protected from the elements, wind, and draft but is not heated.  Anybody got a good solution that works for them?


----------



## bonbean01 (Dec 11, 2013)

There are udder balms to prevent frostbite on teats, and can also be used for the underside of long eared goats to prevent frostbite....called Bag Balm?  Have not tried this myself, but knew a family in Canada that used that stuff for milk goats and that was in temps that went down to 40 below with wind.


----------



## Little bits n' pieces (Dec 12, 2013)

Udder Balm, the cream (it has the consistency of hair conditioner) that comes in a jar like this,  helps protect from flash freezes and frost bite. And it works amazingly well on chapped lips and chaffed udders 
http://www.jefferspet.com/udder-balm/camid/LIV/cp/0032249/cn/31105/


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Dec 18, 2013)

Never had that problem here.  I live in NE Ohio and it can get pretty darn cold here.. when it is super nasty I don't even open up the barn. They all stay inside and this year barn did not get cleaned so there is a thick layer of compost that is providing warmth too.  I have used the bag balm on my chickens and roosters combs and wattles before to prevent frostbite.  The only downside is that it is so thick and sticky then everything like food, wood shavings, hay, etc is stuck to the areas coated with the balm!


----------

